# Incra's 52inch LS positioner package!



## longgone

You made a good choice with the TS-LS. I am sure uou will find the Incra tools contageious and find the irrestable need to buy more of their products. I bought the TS-LS system about a month ago and am extremely impressed with its accuracy and features. I like it so much that I just ordered the Incra LS Supersystem and the Incra Router Table top. It will be arriving day after tomorrow and I am extremely anxious to get it. I had been designing a new router table cabinet for my old router table top but now I am re designing the cabinet plans to fit the Incra system.


----------



## Julian

I had an incra system on my 1950's era craftsman ts about 12 years ago and it sure made that old saw accurate. Well that and the addition of balanced pulleys and a link belt. I have since moved on to a better saw and regretfully sold the fence along with the old saw….


----------



## webwood

i love my router set up - being able to exactly duplicate a cut is priceless


----------



## jack1

It's a good company. I have that miter system with the sled. LOVE IT! ;0)


----------



## bigike

those are great systems, the thing i like the best is the dynomat around the router. that's sweet i would of never thought of that thanks for the idea.


----------



## buffalosean

congradulations,
I wish I had one. maybe I will someday. good luck, not that you need it with that system!


----------



## Tauras

Congrats BigBard, looks very nice. I've been taking a closer look at this fence. I noticed that you have 1 set of the mounting brackets on the leaf of the table. I was thinking I would mount mine on the most extreme positions (the right and left leaves).


----------



## Russ_Loves_Tools

Congratulations on the fence. I see that you still have your old fence. I recommend that you keep the old fence so that if you upgrade your saw you don't have to buy a new fence. Sell the old saw with it's original fence.


----------



## Jon_Banquer

The concept of buying and using a precision fence makes a lot of sense to me.


----------



## WoodJitsu

I just added this fence to my Ridgid granite top saw. I thought I would share a little of my experience for those who are considering this system.

The fence came well packed in 2 boxes. I also added the joinery system, so there's a lot of parts. The install is easy, however, my 6 year old son was in the shop at the time, talking my ear off, so I had to go back and fix a few things  Once I had it sliding well, I made my adjustments and discovered it's pretty damn amazing. You'll never need to use a tape on your table saw again. The measuring strip is stainless steel and it is held down with a magnet, so you can re calibrate really quickly. I like the feel of the wood against the fence too, feels solid and smooth - fence is also a little longer than my oem fence, so you have that extra stability when needed. And I love that you don't have to tap the fence a million times to dial in small measurements, you just get close on the scale and the positioner locks you in to the nearest 32nd" If you need to adjust beyond that, you just dial it in. Lastly, there's just the cool factor. It really looks great on the saw, especially the gold on the black granite.

There are a few things I don't like.
1) Overall, the system is a little clunky. You have to lean far to the right to read the measurement. Once you lock that in, you have to tighten the thumbscrew on the fence to lock it down also. So, locking the fence is a 2 step process instead on the usual single handle. And speaking of the handle, I miss that there's no handle for moving the fence. You just put your hand on the fence and move it that way - no big deal, except that I got my finger caught between the miter slot and the fence once, ouch. I actually don't have the router table attachment yet, but i've gone through the setup and I can see that it's kind of a PITA… I do wish Incra could improve the mechanism for locking the fence down in the front (the smaller thumbscrew) They really need to have something more like the cam lock on the back of the fence to make locking faster. Last complaint is the footprint. The positioning system slides WAY to the right when making rips on wide boards. Again, not a big deal, because I seldom rip wide boards and even if I did, you just move the fence back closer to the blade after you are done.

So all in all, I really like the fence. It's a little quirky, but I think as I get more used to it in my workflow, I'm going to like it even more. I'm anxious to get the router table and will give an update for those interested.


----------



## kramerbr

Hi BigBard,

I've been poking around various sites researching the TS-LS. I have a Rigid table saw as well, and I am wondering, since the TS-LS rail mounted to the back of the table looks bigger than the EOM, will it prevent the blade guard from mounting/functioning properly?

Thanks!


----------



## Bertha

Man, that's one slick looking router lift. I like the Dynamat; nice idea!


----------



## mattd90

Looks a great setup and I am looking forward to ordering my TS-LS in the next couple of days but could you tell me the total maximum length of the siderails and the fence when it is as far back as it will go please as I only have a small workshop and I am not sure it would fit length ways in the space I have?

I too box and Dynamat my routers (come from my days installing car sound systems) and the difference is great, especially as I work at the end of the garden and the neighbours wouldn't be too happy without it.


----------



## helluvawreck

I'm already sold on it and it's in my budget but don't know when I will be able to get it.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## a1Jim

Thanks for the Review.


----------



## Holt

On the less serious side… I bought this system with the intention of mounting it on my Craftsman TS. I've since picked up an old (1940s era) Unisaw that I'll be refurbishing, so my plans have changed. Since I have no desire to preserve any original look, I'm thinking that after I finish stripping and priming the Unisaw carcass, I'll paint it to match the Incra color scheme!


----------



## ChipSawdust

A zombie thread, but I'd sure like to hear from people on how they are faring years after their purchase and installation.

I have the Ridgid 4512 and am seriously considering the Incra, after a browbeating form a buddy about how great his Vega system is… But I have other Incra tools and love all of them, down to the rulers and the "Original" Incra fence on my router table.


----------

